# Meet Fenwick my Betta



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well guys a long time ago I got a nice 5 gallon hex from Morainy. So I decided to get another betta. Got the tank all set up and went on my betta search. I found this little hunny and loved that he was pink. My fav color. Once the plants started filling in I noticed they were not growing to well and were covered in algae. I also decided for him that he looked cramped in his little house, so he wanted an upgrade. He is now in a 12 gallon tank. This is my only fer sure disease free tank so he gets all the plants lol. I have heard they like to be crampy and have lots to do anyways. I need to get a new glass cover as I recently broke the one he had. Then I can fill up the water more, it is fairly noisy now. What do you guys think about giving him some friends I think he might like some. I once put a endler in the tank with him but he was following the endler and I got scared and took it out, He has been on his own since I have had him for about a year maybe. Anyways here are the pics.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He got a mansion now lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

lol A mansion in the jungle Lol. I want to try put him in the community but I am also worried about that. George lets get rid of YOUR tiger barbs. lol


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok Fenwick got some homies tonight, thank you to his aunty Ibenu. We have some cherry shrimp we shall see how this goes. Hopefully well and he stays dumb.


----------

